# My first birth experience........



## Tam

My labour was a nightmare and as a result I am dreading this one 

I went 10 days overdue, so I had to go in to hospital on the Tuesday to be induced. They decided to give me the pessarie at 10pm, but the baby was so active, they couldn't do it, so the put me in a side room and monitored me and was going to go for it as soon as baby settled. 2am they came back and baby was still going for gold, so they decided they would try at 6am............YAY, baby was asleep so this was it. Although by 12pm I still had no signs of labour so they decided they were going to do it again in a couple of hours 

I then started contracting which I didn't know about at 12.30pm without them giving me another pessary.....I was taken to the labour ward at 1.15pm as I was in so much pain and they decided pain relief would now benefit me. 

From 1.30pm I was in full blown labour, I was in agony and the contractions where so fast I barely had time to catch my breath in between each one, I was getting so warn out......I had pethedine, it didn't seem to help, I had Gas and Air, but I NEEDED REAL HELP!!! 

I was pushing and I was only 3cm dilated but I had no control, my body was doing it all.........I had a surgeon come in (by this time I had about 8 proffessionals in the room) and she said if I kept going like that I would be really swollen and in agony........but I had no control over it, it was all happening beyond my control, my body had a mind of its own and it was wearing me out 

Eventually a consultant came in and consulted with someone else and they decided that this was all wrong and too much and decided to give me the same drug they give to women who go into premature labour, so it would slow me down and make it more realistic for me and able to handle it all..........I have to say within a short time, it had taken effect and I was able to breath, although it didn't help with the pushing, that was all still going on 

I kept screaming for an epidural followed by "you wouldn't put a dog thru this" What I also forgot to mention is I had ciatica too, so I was unable to move myself into a comfortable position and was slowly starting to lay across the bed rather than along it, which wasn't helping things either! 

They decided to give me an epidural, which was agony in itslef the nurses pushing me down so I leaned over my bump, ohhhhhh the pain and discomfort I wanted to punch them and just sit up! 

Had the epidural.....waited, and waited and waited....nothing still lots of pain, pushing and god knows what else, so they decided to give me another one.....waited, waited, and waited some more, again it didn't work I was screaming, pushing and taking as much gas and air as I could swallow, then more pethedine (got knows how much of that stuff I had in total but nothing seemed to be working) 

In the end the baby was starting to get distressed so they was going to insert a needle into her head.......as they were preparing it and came towards me, I said "don't bother she is here" and when they lifted up the blanket there was her head (joyful tears) so then came the rest of her........and then the placenta was a nightmare to get out, but that came eventually too! 

As a result of the fast, strong labour I ended up SOOOOO swollen down below, I almost fainted when I wiped myslef after going to the loo, it was like a football I had to sit on a rubber ring as it was so painful.......I also had big probs going to the loo 

The swelling lasted for 3 months!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the labour is still fresh in my mind and this time round as no pain relief worked, I am going to look into hypno birthing, as if it doesn't work, at least I tried another thing 

I sailed thru my last pregnancy and had a crap birth, this time I am having a crpa pregnancy so I am really praying for a much better birth....................but having said all that, my DD is the best thing in the world and worth every ounce of pain.......it just don't feel like that at the time


----------



## twinkletoes

congratulations and good luck with birth number 2 chick


----------



## Tam

Cheers babe! x


----------



## Kina

God Tam does sound like you had a bit of a mare! I guess you wont be up for induction this time?


----------



## Tam

Well to be honest, there was so much delay, they are not 100% sure the induction worked, they were getting ready to give me another lot :shock: but it all happened so sudden, they didn't get chance, thank god! 

But I am really debating asking them to induce me at 37 weeks...... :? I am finding it really hard to get about with my pelvis and groin, and don't see how I will cope getting bigger?! So I am going to try and get in to see my consultant next week to talk things thru......I will let ya know! x


----------



## Kina

I know that Minxy was induced earlier and said that she wouldn't do it again, but that could have just been her experience. 

You'll have to just lay back and think of England, drink gallons of raspberry leaf tea and eat tons of pineapple in the run up to B Day!! :lol:


----------



## Tam

Thats my diet sorted then, paul will love my new smell, pineapple goes right thru me :rofl:


----------



## Kina

Hmmm maybe avoid the pineapple if you're after the rumpy! :lol:


----------



## Tam

:rofl: OK, I will do that!


----------

